# How fast are you?



## Joker (Oct 22, 2010)

For 3x3 speedsolve. Average, not pb average, not pb single.
Just what you average.
Not that hard


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 22, 2010)

16 ish


----------



## dimwmuni (Oct 22, 2010)

16-18 most days


----------



## Joker (Oct 22, 2010)

Kk added poll.


----------



## Chrish (Oct 22, 2010)

17


----------



## The Puzzler (Oct 22, 2010)

27 or 28


----------



## TheMachanga (Oct 22, 2010)

I've seen this thread before.


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 22, 2010)

27 and dropping still. Doing another Ao100 today. Looks like it could be sub-27


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm completely stuck at 21-22. Getting a lot more sub 19s than I was this time last month but still with the same average.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 23, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> I've seen this thread before.


 
Closest thing I could find is this thread.

I'm at about a 15.25 average-average. Working slowly on bringing this down to sub-15. I've already gotten a 14.91 mean of 100 solves, but I can't keep my average under 15 all the time.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm shooting for sub18 by Dayton Open, this only leaves two weeks though. I've had 3 or so sub20 averages of 50, I've had quite a lot of sub20 averages of 12. My first average of 12 today was in fact sub20  I really want sub20 at Dayton, arg! I got a new PB of 13.03 last week (but before that it was 13.31). I've been getting a decent handfuls of 14's, 15's and 16's. I seem to have more 16's than 14's, but more 14's than 15's (kind of makes no sense lol).


----------



## Joker (Oct 23, 2010)

Maybe the 16's were non lucky and the 14's were lucky?
Dk bout the 15's though.


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 23, 2010)

I average 22.39 exactly.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 23, 2010)

18.1 on most days, rare occasion it will be a sub17 (due to semi easy scramble or two)


----------



## Cride5 (Oct 23, 2010)

Why stop at sub-13? There's probably quite a difference between being sub-13 and sub-9!


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 23, 2010)

Yesssss I get to be in the same speed group as Faz ^_^


----------



## Joker (Oct 23, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> Why stop at sub-13? There's probably quite a difference between being sub-13 and sub-9!


 
3 reasons:
Max 10 poll choices.
Not many people are sub 9.
I consider sub 13 to be expert level.


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 23, 2010)

Yesssss I get to be in the same speed group as Amos ^_^

Also, I don't consider sub-13 to be "expert level". Sub-11 at least.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Oct 23, 2010)

Around a 20-21 average consistently.


----------



## Joker (Oct 23, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Yesssss I get to be in the same speed group as Amos ^_^
> 
> Also, I don't consider sub-13 to be "expert level". Sub-11 at least.


 
Yeah, expectations get higher as you get better.


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 23, 2010)

Obviously, but at least consider top 100 in the world officially are almost sub-12.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 23, 2010)

Also, 'what is your average' is always too vague a question, as different people define their 'average' differently, and I think there's still no general consensus about how to truly define one's average


----------



## Joker (Oct 23, 2010)

Do 100 averages of 100.
Find your average of the 100 averages.
That's your average.
No really, I know this is vague. I guess I meant how fast you consider yourself to be.


----------



## cyoubx (Oct 23, 2010)

17 on a good day, 18 on a bad day haha.


----------



## supercuber86 (Oct 23, 2010)

im 25-34 though i do get 20-24 s solves sometimes


----------



## masteranders1 (Oct 23, 2010)

Maybe around a 28 second average... just got a 29.8 a05 right now, so around 30 seconds.


----------



## Hiero (Oct 23, 2010)

28 second avg of 100. I've been at this time for 5 months and haven't really felt like working much to improve it. I have learned 5x5, megaminx and square 1 in the mean time.


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 23, 2010)

Joker said:


> Do 100 averages of 100.
> Find your average of the 100 averages.
> That's your average.
> No really, I know this is vague. I guess I meant how fast you consider yourself to be.


 
i dont think ive even done 10^4 solves and im like 18 average, it would change so much from start to finish

and 18-24 is a wide range


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 23, 2010)

Eh, about 17.9, but since I don't feel like I'm in the 18-24 category, I chose 15-17.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Oct 23, 2010)

How fast am I...

kinda fast, I guess...


----------



## ahmedkl (Oct 23, 2010)

sub45sec hopeful to improve more


----------



## Samania (Oct 23, 2010)

17-21 ish. Depends on what I've eaten.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 23, 2010)

Joker said:


> Do 100 averages of 100.
> Find your average of the 100 averages.
> That's your average.
> No really, I know this is vague. I guess I meant how fast you consider yourself to be.


You. Cannot. Be. FO SRS
And.. yay, I get to be in the same group as Feliks, Amos AND SIMON!


----------



## Cubeman444 (Oct 23, 2010)

im only around 36 seconds T_T i hope to get faster


----------



## buelercuber (Oct 23, 2010)

17-18


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 23, 2010)

Omg, I'm in the same group as Crawford, Amos, and Faz


----------



## ken_francoise (Oct 23, 2010)

Last year I was averaging sub 15 seconds. But now, since then I find no time practicing, I average 17 - 18 seconds. :-(


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 23, 2010)

CFOP: 13.5-15.5
Roux: 18-22
Petrus: 24-28
ZZ: 28-35


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 23, 2010)

20-21. I've gotten sub 20 on some occassions.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Oct 23, 2010)

17-18, 19 when I'm not warmed up.


----------



## Joker (Oct 23, 2010)

Seems like most people are near the 20 sec barrier.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 23, 2010)

well you had such a big range there..18-24...id do intervals of 2 or 3 seconds if i was making a poll. not 6. that's a big range.


----------



## Joker (Oct 23, 2010)

I wanted to include cubers that average over a min


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 23, 2010)

Agreed, when I'm cubing I can feel the difference between a good solve ~24 seconds, and a bad solve sup-30. 25-34 is such a gap and the knowledge I've gained since averaging 34 to now is considerable and the difference between 18-24 is imense. I'd start at 11 seconds and go up by twos and then have a group of 35+ and a group of 60+ since dropping time when you average a minute is super easy.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 23, 2010)

My long averages all seem to hover around 13.7, so I'll say that. (Of course that only counts when I feel fast enough to bother doing more than 12 timed solves in a row, but I'm not sure it's really right to count your off days anyway.)


----------



## jiggy (Oct 23, 2010)

I tend to hit around 21-23 these days. I can _smell_ sub 20!


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 23, 2010)

I voted 13-14, but sometimes when I fail I still get 15-16 averages.


----------



## Rpotts (Oct 27, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> Omg, I'm in the same group as Crawford, Amos, and Faz


No you're not. Your sig says PB avg of 12 isn't even sub13, left alone your 14+ avg100. You should be one tier below them, 13-14


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 27, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> No you're not. Your sig says PB avg of 12 isn't even sub13, left alone your 14+ avg100. You should be one tier below them, 13-14


 
I believe he posted before the sub-13 option was added.


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 27, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> I average 22.39 exactly.


 
I'm gonna change this to 21.28 exactly.


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm around 25-34 sec.


----------



## Cubezz (Oct 27, 2010)

I avg 23ish


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 27, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> No you're not. Your sig says PB avg of 12 isn't even sub13, left alone your 14+ avg100. You should be one tier below them, 13-14


 


JonnyWhoopes said:


> I believe he posted before the sub-13 option was added.



Yes indeed.


----------



## Chapuunka (Oct 27, 2010)

Does anyone know what finally got Joker banned?


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 27, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> Does anyone know what finally got Joker banned?


 
I've been wondering that myself.


----------

